# Blocked ear



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Had a blocked right ear since returning from Turkey 4 weeks ago, the "nurse" told me to try olive oil in it ( clearly medical school worked out there ) but not helped.

Currently using Cerumol but if this fails does anyone know if l could pay to have my ear syringed ?

Its doing my nut in now TBH.


----------



## bearman (Feb 22, 2009)

i had the same problem not long ago,u shud be able to have them syringed for free at the doctors


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bearman said:


> i had the same problem not long ago,u shud be able to have them syringed for free at the doctors


Its just the fu88ing about l can do without mate, just pay my money and get it done.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I've used this stuff before and it worked a treat :thumbup1:

http://www.otexear.com/?gclid=CKC5ndqclKQCFREB4wodW26TGw


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> I've used this stuff before and it worked a treat :thumbup1:
> 
> http://www.otexear.com/?gclid=CKC5ndqclKQCFREB4wodW26TGw


Cheers brother..

Repped accordingly.


----------



## bearman (Feb 22, 2009)

i also used sodium bicarbonate ear drops which relieved it somewhat before i had them syringed might be worth a try


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I had my ears syringed a while back, quite an odd feeling having it done but not painful.

There is also the risk that you could perforate your eardrum whilst having it done. Your call!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

My friend had her ear syringed after spending weeks being unable to hear out of it. She felt so much better aftwards and was amazed how clearly she could hear things afterwards (her description of seeing the wax was a bit gross though). Based on her experience, I'd recommend it.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Get it sorted, you don't want blocked ears for long for risk of it developing into an infection. Get them syringed at the docs mate.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

slighty warmed olive oil does the trick


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

I get this all the time, fcuking annoying. I use medical olive oil (don't use normal olive oil it doesn't work :whistling: ). Bung oil in microwave for a minute or so then (make sure it's not too hot :whistling: ) put a small drop in your ear and leave your head on one side for bout 10mins, Then turn it and let oil come out, use a tissue to catch. Sadly this isnt a quick fix, but it does work. Be prepared for wax to randomly drop out of your ear, very attractive:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

An outer ear blocked by wax is fairly easy to resolve with comfortably hot water, such as in the shower. Get the wax wet and warm enough and it will trickle out. People don't get water in their ears often enough!

Never put anything smaller than your elbow in your ear - you could make yourself deaf for life!

But this sounds like you may have a blocked inner ear. This can happen when swimming, diving or flying with a sticky cold, when gunk is forced up the eustachian tube.

Experienced divers know how to create suction in their throat on their eustachian tubes and gradually and gently suck the gunk out, but it isn't easy.

So this needs correct treatment with antibiotics, pseudoephedrine, etc, so go see your Doc.


----------

